# John Wick Hex: Erster Trailer zum Strategiespiel der Filmreihe



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *John Wick Hex: Erster Trailer zum Strategiespiel der Filmreihe* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick Hex: Erster Trailer zum Strategiespiel der Filmreihe*


----------



## AlexAwesome (9. Mai 2019)

Nach Spielen wie Crysis 1-3, Battlefield und Witcher 3 kann ich sowas echt nicht mehr spielen. So toll das Gameplay auch sein mag. Ich bin eine Grafikhure.

Genauso die Leute, die mir ständig einreden wollen wie toll das Gameplay von Zelda auf der Switch ist und ich frage ob sie Witcher 3 gespielt haben... Nein. Ich hatte in Witcher so viele Momente in denen ich einfach nur in der Landschaft stand, mich umgesehen und den Sonnenuntergang genossen habe. Sowas erlebt man in keinem Zelda. Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl und sowas würde mir total fehlen, wenn das Spiel aussieht wie 1998.

Es soll jeder spielen was er mag, aber wenn man mal geiles Gameplay mit bombastischer Grafik erlebt hat, ist alles ein Schritt zurück. Da kann ein Zelda noch so toll sein. Ich würde darin niemals versinken wie in der Welt von Witcher. Da kommen schon wieder so viele Erinnerungen hoch...


----------



## Quake2008 (9. Mai 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Nach Spielen wie Crysis 1-3, Battlefield und Witcher 3 kann ich sowas echt nicht mehr spielen. So toll das Gameplay auch sein mag. Ich bin eine Grafikhure.
> 
> Genauso die Leute, die mir ständig einreden wollen wie toll das Gameplay von Zelda auf der Switch ist und ich frage ob sie Witcher 3 gespielt haben... Nein. Ich hatte in Witcher so viele Momente in denen ich einfach nur in der Landschaft stand, mich umgesehen und den Sonnenuntergang genossen habe. Sowas erlebt man in keinem Zelda. Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl und sowas würde mir total fehlen, wenn das Spiel aussieht wie 1998.
> 
> Es soll jeder spielen was er mag, aber wenn man mal geiles Gameplay mit bombastischer Grafik erlebt hat, ist alles ein Schritt zurück. Da kann ein Zelda noch so toll sein. Ich würde darin niemals versinken wie in der Welt von Witcher. Da kommen schon wieder so viele Erinnerungen hoch...




Super Erlebnisse in SPielen gibt es überall auch bei Zelda. Ich fand das neue Zelda eher langweilig, aber das Trifft bei mir auch auf Crysis 1-3 zu. Witcher 3 hatte ich noch keine Zeit zu und wird im Juli nachgeholt. 

Ich finde auch viele Pixel Art Spiele ziemlich hübsch, wie Hollow Knight , Shovel Knight, Rouge Legacy, selbst Minecraft find ich in Ordnung. 

Es gibt natürlich auch Grafikbomben in meiner Liste, die gehören ja dazu, solange Sie nicht =08/15 sind

Man muss ganz stark zwischen ArtDesign und Grafik allgemein unterscheiden, den technisch super Grafik ist ohne tolles Artdesign nur die halbe Miete. 

Abgesehen davon würde ich Witcher spielen um mir die Welt mit den NPC´s ,dem Design  anzuschauen, ein Sonnenuntergang sehe ich jeden Tag. .


----------



## Pixy (9. Mai 2019)

The Witcher 3 muss ich wohl langsam echt mal nachholen, bis heute noch nie gespielt.
Hatte mich damals an Teil 2 versucht, aber nicht lange durchgehalten, keine Ahnung mehr warum.

Teil 3 wird aber noch ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Rollora (9. Mai 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Nach Spielen wie Crysis 1-3, Battlefield und Witcher 3 kann ich sowas echt nicht mehr spielen. So toll das Gameplay auch sein mag. Ich bin eine Grafikhure.
> 
> Genauso die Leute, die mir ständig einreden wollen wie toll das Gameplay von Zelda auf der Switch ist und ich frage ob sie Witcher 3 gespielt haben... Nein. Ich hatte in Witcher so viele Momente in denen ich einfach nur in der Landschaft stand, mich umgesehen und den Sonnenuntergang genossen habe. Sowas erlebt man in keinem Zelda. Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl und sowas würde mir total fehlen, wenn das Spiel aussieht wie 1998.
> 
> Es soll jeder spielen was er mag, aber wenn man mal geiles Gameplay mit bombastischer Grafik erlebt hat, ist alles ein Schritt zurück. Da kann ein Zelda noch so toll sein. Ich würde darin niemals versinken wie in der Welt von Witcher. Da kommen schon wieder so viele Erinnerungen hoch...



Hä? warum schließt sich alternativer GrafikSTIL mit guter Grafik aus?
Ich mag an und für sich auch keinen Comic Look, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass die Grafik nicht gut ist. Ist mir sogar lieber als dieser "alles glänzt als wär die Putzfrau gerade durchgegangen und hätte auch noch alles eingewachst" Look der Crysis Spiele. Schaltet man das aus, merkt man eigentlich wie wenig beeindruckend Crysis ist


Quake2008 schrieb:


> Super Erlebnisse in SPielen gibt es überall  auch bei Zelda. Ich fand das neue Zelda eher langweilig, aber das Trifft  bei mir auch auf Crysis 1-3 zu. Witcher 3 hatte ich noch keine Zeit zu  und wird im Juli nachgeholt.
> 
> Ich finde auch viele Pixel Art Spiele ziemlich hübsch, wie Hollow Knight  , Shovel Knight, Rouge Legacy, selbst Minecraft find ich in Ordnung.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so. Crysis war für mich die größte Enttäuschung der letzten 15 Jahre. Habe ein weiterentwickeltes Far Cry 1 erwartet, aber hab eine "dumbed down and casualized" Version bekommen. 

Für W3 habe ich die Zeit auch noch nicht gefunden. Es ist nach wie vor auf meiner Steam Wishlist und wenn ich mal besser dazu komme, werde ichs mal nachholen


----------



## AlexAwesome (9. Mai 2019)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Super Erlebnisse in SPielen gibt es überall auch bei Zelda. Ich fand das neue Zelda eher langweilig, aber das Trifft bei mir auch auf Crysis 1-3 zu. Witcher 3 hatte ich noch keine Zeit zu und wird im Juli nachgeholt.
> 
> Ich finde auch viele Pixel Art Spiele ziemlich hübsch, wie Hollow Knight , Shovel Knight, Rouge Legacy, selbst Minecraft find ich in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Richtig. Da hast du absolut recht. Dann muss ich das klarstellen. Mir liegt dieser Comic Look einfach nicht. Damit komm ich einfach nicht so zurecht. Was mich eher umhaut ist Fotorealismus und Physik. Wenn man in Battlefield mit dem Panzer durch den Schlamm fährt und der Panzer wird dreckig, Gebäude zerfallen, es staubt etc. Eher in die Richtung.

Also Fotorealismus und tolle Physik, gepaart mit spannender Story und super Gameplay kriegt mich zum Kauf. 

Die stilistischen Spiele wie das im Beitrag hier haben sicher auch ihre Anhänger. Aber da versinke ich eben nicht so drin. Hab ja sowas auch gespielt. Oder angespielt.


----------

